# Changing the start/stop time of a purchased ringtone



## nickertine (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi, I just recently purchased a ringtone/text tone, in which I want to use for my incoming text messages. The ringtone was $1.00 and only needs about 1 second to play. However the file is 28 seconds long and repeats the sound over and over, therefore it rings around 14 times per alert. I only want it to play once. So I synced it up to iTunes but the options to set the start and stop times are greyed out. I tried changing the file name from m4r to m4a, moving the file out of the ringtones folder and re-syncing it to my iTunes, but it still doesn't work. Does anyone know of a solution for this?


----------

